# New Spam Checker - Some Issues



## Admin US West (Oct 25, 2012)

CR has installed a new spam checker and there will be a break-in period while the bugs are being worked out. Meanwhile, some posts may trigger the checker as spam, and cause a post to he placed on hold. Most of these are actual spam, but some are things that we do not yet understand.

Please bear with us. Some common photography terms or lens names might be the culpret. 

If you are having a issue, please send a e-mail to Canon rumors with the url of the post. We will try to figure it out.


----------

